# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Athletic Accomplishments

## The XL

I'm interested in hearing about the athletic accomplishments and/or capacity of posters on here.  Can be anything, personal records in the gym, maybe you were on high school track, etc.

Just curious.

----------


## Guest

I played ice hockey and I have big tits.

----------

The XL (09-09-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I played ice hockey and I have big tits.


LOL.

I just spit hot coffee all over my comp.  If it's broken, I'm sending you the bill.

----------


## Guest

> LOL.
> 
> I just spit hot coffee all over my comp.  If it's broken, I'm sending you the bill.


Just like old times, eh Binks?

----------

The XL (09-09-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Just like old times, eh Binks?


Yep.  Good times.  Miss those times.

----------



----------


## The XL

My thread got derailed, partially by me.  It didn't even get out of the block.  It was worth it though, lulz were had

----------



----------


## Guest

> My thread got derailed, partially by me.  It didn't even get out of the block.  It was worth it though, lulz were had


That's what I do, I derail threads.  I also play some basketball, but like, ya know, I have to wear like three sports bras to hold in these puppies.

----------

The XL (09-09-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Yep.  Good times.  Miss those times.


Awww, I'm alive.  We can have good times again.

----------


## The XL

> Awww, I'm alive.  We can have good times again.


For sure, for sure.

We can talk about tits.

----------



----------


## Guest

> For sure, for sure.
> 
> We can talk about tits.


I also am pretty good at lacrosse.

----------

The XL (09-09-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Awww, I'm alive.  We can have good times again.


Hey, hey, me first. He's already had more good times with you  :Tongue:

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I can bench press 400...




...doughnuts.

----------

The XL (09-09-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I can bench press 400...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...doughnuts.


I wonder how many pounds 400 donuts is.  Lol.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-09-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I wonder how many pounds 400 donuts is.  Lol.


I dunno.  My tits are like twenty pounds or something.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-09-2013),The XL (09-09-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I wonder how many pounds 400 donuts is.  Lol.


You don't want to know  :Tongue:

----------


## The XL

> I dunno.  My tits are like twenty pounds or something.


You made me spit out coffee again. Lmao.

----------


## Guest

> You made me spit out coffee again. Lmao.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I dunno.  My tits are like twenty pounds or something.


True story, before I met Chelsea, I was terrified of big boobs. Never really understood why. 

Is Boobphobia a thing?

----------


## The XL

Need to run an errand, will be back in about an hour.  Before I depart, I leave you with this word of wisdom......

Tits.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-09-2013)

----------


## Guest

> True story, before I met Chelsea, I was terrified of big boobs. Never really understood why. 
> 
> Is Boobphobia a thing?


Yes.  It's scientific.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-09-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Uhhhh.  What the hell has happened today around here?

----------


## The XL

Don't ask, don't tell.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Don't ask, don't tell.


I was taken in by a ruse to brag of my athletic accomplishments and now all I can think about is C cups.

----------

The XL (09-09-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Back to something important.

I played in high school:

football
cross country
wrestling
basketball
soccer

I had to finally quit a few when I started making varsity.

In the marines I maxed out my PFTs, entered SF, and ran the marathon.

----------

The XL (09-09-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Back to something important.
> 
> I played in high school:
> 
> football
> cross country
> wrestling
> basketball
> soccer
> ...


Good shit.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I was dodgeball king in elementary school and junior high. Does that count?

----------

The XL (09-09-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I was dodgeball king in elementary school and junior high. Does that count?


Sure, why not?

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I forgot martial arts.  I also do that.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I forgot about baseball and swimming.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Rock climbing
Mountain Biking
Kayaking

There may be more.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I tried surfing in Hawaii and roller blading.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

weight lifting

----------


## Perianne

> Uhhhh.  What the hell has happened today around here?


Anarchy.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I can also do a backwards flip.

----------


## Perianne

I played softball as an adult.  Never was any good at it.

----------


## The XL

Lol, damn, Temp going in.  

I should have figured that may be the case when I made the thread, haha.  It's all good though, carry on.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Lol, damn, Temp going in.  
> 
> I should have figured that may be the case when I made the thread, haha.  It's all good though, carry on.


I think I'm done.  For some reason I can't sleep and am wired.  I may have to go for a run.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Also I was in the Marine Corps.  Thats kinda athletic.

----------


## The XL

> Also I was in the Marine Corps.  Thats kinda athletic.


Their fitness tests are interesting.  I've given them a go here and there.  I think it's something like 20 pull ups, 100 crunches, and a 3 mile run in under 20 minutes for a perfect score, or something like that.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Their fitness tests are interesting.  I've given them a go here and there.  I think it's something like 20 pull ups, 100 crunches, and a 3 mile run in under 20 minutes for a perfect score, or something like that.


18 minutes for a 3 mile run, 100 crunches in a minute, and 20 pullups in a minute to max out.

----------


## Perianne

> 18 minutes for a 3 mile run, 100 crunches in a minute, and 20 pullups in a minute to max out.


I maybe could do the run, definitely the crunches, but no way the pullups.  Do the female Marines have to do the pullups, just like the men?

----------


## Dan40

> I played ice hockey and I have big tits.


Two out of three is terrific!  :Wink:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I wonder how many pounds 400 donuts is.  Lol.


Eventually,,,,,,,,400 lbs.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> 18 minutes for a 3 mile run, 100 crunches in a minute, and 20 pullups in a minute to max out.


I once did 700 full sit ups to win a bet. (crunches didn't exist way back when)

Undefeated state champs in football and basketball.  I played both ways in football, guard and linebacker.  Basketball, mostly sat on the bench.  Our starting 5 were unbeatable but they played much defense and were content to stay just a few points ahead.  College football team got up the 4th in the national rankings,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,didn't finish that high.
In baseball, I could hit the ball out of sight, but was a sucker for high outside fastballs.  I'd see one coming, tell myself don't swing, don't swing, don't swing, and swing and miss by a mile.  Pitchers and opposing coaches learn that almost immediately.  So much for baseball.;(

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I once did 700 full sit ups to win a bet. (crunches didn't exist way back when)
> 
> Undefeated state champs in football and basketball.  I played both ways in football, guard and linebacker.  Basketball, mostly sat on the bench.  Our starting 5 were unbeatable but they played much defense and were content to stay just a few points ahead.  College football team got up the 4th in the national rankings,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,didn't finish that high.
> In baseball, I could hit the ball out of sight, but was a sucker for high outside fastballs.  I'd see one coming, tell myself don't swing, don't swing, don't swing, and swing and miss by a mile.  Pitchers and opposing coaches learn that almost immediately.  So much for baseball.;(


I do my crunches from a hang position.  Mostly so I feel tough.  I have serious issues with the physicality crap.  I may have OCD.

----------


## Perianne

Do the female Marines have the same physical requirements as the males?

----------


## Dan40

> I do my crunches from a hang position.  Mostly so I feel tough.  I have serious issues with the physicality crap.  I may have OCD.


If you take enough beer for that condition, it will be cured.  The better the beer, the quicker the cure.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Do the female Marines have the same physical requirements as the males?


I'm pretty sure they don't.  That would be crazy.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I'm pretty sure they don't.  That would be crazy.


They should if they want to serve in combat zones but they don't.  Still pound for pound I'd put them up against most males.

----------


## The XL

> They should if they want to serve in combat zones but they don't.  Still pound for pound I'd put them up against most males.


An 120lbs female who can pass the male test still won't be as strong as the 180 lbs one who passes with the same score because of the 60 lbs weight difference.  I don't think they take weight into account in the test.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> An 120lbs female who can pass the male test still won't be as strong as the 180 lbs one who passes with the same score because of the 60 lbs weight difference.  I don't think they take weight into account in the test.


FMs do alright in the training, it's when they've spent a full six to seven months on deploy and they come back completely destroyed physically that they begin to understand the differences between the sexes.

And that's not even in actual combat.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I once did 700 full sit ups to win a bet. (crunches didn't exist way back when)
> 
> Undefeated state champs in football and basketball.  I played both ways in football, guard and linebacker.  Basketball, mostly sat on the bench.  Our starting 5 were unbeatable but they played much defense and were content to stay just a few points ahead.  College football team got up the 4th in the national rankings,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,didn't finish that high.
> In baseball, I could hit the ball out of sight, but was a sucker for high outside fastballs.  I'd see one coming, tell myself don't swing, don't swing, don't swing, and swing and miss by a mile.  Pitchers and opposing coaches learn that almost immediately.  So much for baseball.;(


I was quarterback at my high school.  I'm surprised I never got a concussion since I had the worst line.  It made the Cowboys line look great.  I wanted to quit but my father wouldn't let me.  I just knew I was going to get killed.  I was the runningest quarterback in the state.  Never had the chance to get clear sight and always had people chasing me.

You know that scene in Forrest Gump where he just keeps running past the touchdown line?  That's how I felt most Friday nights.
_
Run, Forrest, Run!_

----------


## The XL

Never played football.  It's a good way to get your shit snapped up.  It's honestly even more dangerous than mma or boxing.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I didn't even want to play football.  My father pushed me into it.  I wanted to be a pothead.  Really hard to smoke weed every day and then get out on the field and run.

----------


## Dan40

> I was quarterback at my high school.  I'm surprised I never got a concussion since I had the worst line.  It made the Cowboys line look great.  I wanted to quit but my father wouldn't let me.  I just knew I was going to get killed.  I was the runningest quarterback in the state.  Never had the chance to get clear sight and always had people chasing me.
> 
> You know that scene in Forrest Gump where he just keeps running past the touchdown line?  That's how I felt most Friday nights.
> _
> Run, Forrest, Run!_


We did full contact live practices, every week.  Part of the reason that we generally walked over everyone in the 4th qtr.  20 gazillion laps in full pads, helmets on, every minute of every practice, helped a bit too.

One time at linebacker I vaulted over the line and came down on our ALL-STATE QB's legs.  I did a scorpion in the process and my back was on fire.  But everybody was huddled around the moaning QB.  Eventually an asst coach looked at me and said "Get up!"  and walked away.  The QB recovered so I was allowed to live.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-10-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> We did full contact live practices, every week.  Part of the reason that we generally walked over everyone in the 4th qtr.  20 gazillion laps in full pads, helmets on, every minute of every practice, helped a bit too.
> 
> One time at linebacker I vaulted over the line and came down on our ALL-STATE QB's legs.  I did a scorpion in the process and my back was on fire.  But everybody was huddled around the moaning QB.  Eventually an asst coach looked at me and said "Get up!"  and walked away.  The QB recovered so I was allowed to live.


I was talking to Ethereal about this because he did wrestling and cross country and kept saying he wanted to play football.  I think the only people who wanted to play football were the ones who didn't play it.  The rest of us were on the team because of our fathers.  That sport is dangerous as all hell and can ruin you for other things.

----------


## President Peanut

I played football for two years, got a knee injury, gave it up. That same knee later had reconstructive surgery after a bad landing straight outta jump school for pre-Ranger (RIP). Yeah, sucks.

----------


## Dan40

> I played football for two years, got a knee injury, gave it up. That same knee later had reconstructive surgery after a bad landing straight outta jump school for pre-Ranger (RIP). Yeah, sucks.



Played football all told for 11 years.  Never had a sore knee.  Torn muscles, broken fingers, bell rung tew miny times.  But not a knee.  At age about 45 I had called on a customer.  Left his office was about to get in my car and remembered something I needed to tell him.  Started to turn back to his building, left knee exploded.  I hadn't turned 3 inches.  But I knew what it was when it happened.  At the time I was still doing miles on the beach sand and my legs were like steel posts. 

Ya just never know.

----------


## Calypso Jones

College football will catch up with you at some point.   Same with cheer leading.  or acrobatics.

----------


## Dan40

> College football will catch up with you at some point.   Same with cheer leading.  or acrobatics.


Well ya play the college football to catch up with the cheerleaders,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## President Peanut

I liked football, but can't say I "got into it". I rodeoed since I was 10. I enjoyed that, despite the injuries. Several broken ribs, dislocated shoulders, sore back (nothing serious I guess), broken fingers, whiplash, fractured scapla. But I enjoyed it. Today, I could probably still ride bare and saddled bronc, but bull would be out of the question. I only rode the bull one circuit, as well as broncs (bare and saddled). Needless to say, by the time it came to the bull event, typically the last of the night, I was tired. I would LOVE to learn roping and give that a try, but finding ropers in Indiana to teach an oldie like me (and yes, 27 in rodeo is old, 30 ancient, 35+ forgotten history) is hard. Oh well, I might try it on my own.

----------


## Roadmaster

I was a forward in basket ball. They didn't have scholarships for softball back then for females but I played city and Church as a shortstop.

----------

The XL (09-11-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I was a forward in basket ball. They didn't have scholarships for softball back then for females but I played city and Church as a shortstop.


Small forward or power forward?

How tall are female forwards, on average?

----------


## usfan

I've been in sports all my life.. i started in little league.. wasn't that good, & didn't play all the time.  I subbed right field, so anyone who knows baseball knows who that kid is.  But i was a late bloomer, & pretty athletic.  A bunch of the neighborhood kids got together & played sports.. we played football & baseball, mostly.  My folks had a big field out front, & i mowed it into a baseball field, & we also put some goals for football.  We mostly played touch, but it was pretty regular.  I was the fastest one in the group.. another kid was almost as fast, so we had some good competition.  

I lived in mexico for 9 mos when i was 9, & went to a catholic boarding school.  All we played was soccer.  Americans knew nothing about soccer, so when i came back to the us, i was a soccer god in gym class.  I could dribble the ball & pass it, score, or anything.  The football jocks were clumsy & fell over trying to handle the ball.

I was a decent shortstop in baseball, & could hit to get on base.  I was a decent receiver in football, & a striker in soccer.  I was on the tennis team in high school, & could have probably beat roger federer in the 70's (he was born in 1981!).  I was a pretty good ball handler in basketball.. pick up games, & played volleyball in some city leagues.  Some of the rougher games faded from my participation as i got older.. football turned to soccer, soccer turned to volleyball.. then i added racquetball, & still play that once a week.  My great passion was golf.  I started when i was in my mid 40's, & was addicted to it.  I practiced every day, & played whenever i could.  I got a part time job at a golf course so i could play for free.  There were times when i played every day for weeks at a time.. scheduling my work around golf.  I got pretty good.. i got to a 7 hdcp at one time.  But the housing crash & old age has changed that for me.. i don't have the energy to play & work the same day, & don't have the time to play golf.. i quit the golf course the first of this year, & haven't played for a year.  I also ride dirt bikes.. & kayak.. and backpack.. and hunt.. and fish..  there isn't much i haven't tried, at least, & many things i'd like to do, but just don't have the time.  I think i could get pretty good at skeet shooting, but it's like anything else, you have to practice to get good at it.

----------

The XL (09-11-2013)

----------


## Aldo Raine

Football, baseball, and I also sometimes play with my own balls.

----------

President Peanut (09-12-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Football, baseball, and I also sometimes play with my own balls.


Pocket pool.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Small forward or power forward?
> 
> How tall are female forwards, on average?


 I was 5'8" our center was 6'3".  I played center sometimes but it was rare, I was a  powerful  player in strength and could make the long shots too.

----------

The XL (09-12-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I was 5'8" our center was 6'3".  I played center sometimes but it was rare, I was a  powerful  player in strength and could make the long shots too.


Damn, 6'3 for a female center is pretty big.  Maybe not in the WNBA today, but certainly for high school or college ball, especially decades ago.

----------

Roadmaster (09-13-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I was 5'8" our center was 6'3".  I played center sometimes but it was rare, I was a  powerful  player in strength and could make the long shots too.


At 6'1" I sat on the bench.  Either a guard or a forward, but mostly a "chopper."  My job was not to score or even handle the ball.  Just rattle the guy I coved at both ends of the court.  Wear his ass out!  Way back in the late 50's, we could have put a team on the floor that was 6'10", 6'10", 6'5", 6'4", and 6'3".  In those days that was a monster college team.  The starting team and playing almost all minutes was much smaller than that. 6'5", 6'3", 6'1", 5'10", and 5'9"     

The 2 6'10"guys were terrific in warm ups, but they could barely walk and chew gum at the same time.

----------

Roadmaster (09-12-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

> At 6'1" I sat on the bench.  Either a guard or a forward, but mostly a "chopper."  My job was not to score or even handle the ball.  Just rattle the guy I coved at both ends of the court.  Wear his ass out!  Way back in the late 50's, we could have put a team on the floor that was 6'10", 6'10", 6'5", 6'4", and 6'3".  In those days that was a monster college team.  The starting team and playing almost all minutes was much smaller than that. 6'5", 6'3", 6'1", 5'10", and 5'9"     
> 
> The 2 6'10"guys were terrific in warm ups, but they could barely walk and chew gum at the same time.


My coach would get a little upset with me at times. I didn't care how big my opponent was, it wouldn't be me on the floor. Got along with all my teammates  but the coach didn't understand me and my lack of expressions. The coach never knew if I were hurt or mad only smiled or had no expression.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-13-2013)

----------


## KSigMason

I ran Cross Country and Track (3200 m., 1600 m., 800 m., and 400 m. Relay). I was on the Snowboarding Club in high school and later helped Coach Girls basketball (Defensive Coach). From age 10 to 16 I was on the Swim Team and I also took Karate lessons since I was 12. After I joined the military I'd run on average of 6-miles a day on my own, but since my knee went bad and I tore up my back I usually just bike and swim as often as I can.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I ran Cross Country and Track (3200 m., 1600 m., 800 m., and 400 m. Relay). I was on the Snowboarding Club in high school and later helped Coach Girls basketball (Defensive Coach). From age 10 to 16 I was on the Swim Team and I also took Karate lessons since I was 12. After I joined the military I'd run on average of 6-miles a day on my own, but since my knee went bad and I tore up my back I usually just bike and swim as often as I can.


Military life will do that to you.  I'm surprised my knees haven't given up on me.  I eat supplements like candy and then mentally tell myself I have perfect knees.  I'll tell you how that works out.

----------

KSigMason (09-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Military life will do that to you.  I'm surprised my knees haven't given up on me.  I eat supplements like candy and then mentally tell myself I have perfect knees.  I'll tell you how that works out.


A shitty diet will eventually catch up to you.  You're probably going to have to change that as you get older to continue to have effective workouts.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Damn, 6'3 for a female center is pretty big.  Maybe not in the WNBA today, but certainly for high school or college ball, especially decades ago.


 I am the shortest person in my family compared to my kids and that includes by daughters, sons and even nephews. Still taller than my nieces and sisters. Yea our 6'3" center was good and we had awesome guards. We had one that was 6'0" back-up center, but just wasn't aggressive. Our other forward was 5'9" but ended up on the floor too much and she had some weight on her compared to me, but she wasn't a farmers daughter. :Smiley20:  Ah the good old days, wish I could go back in time for a week. But I was hard-headed, guess I still am at times.

----------


## Terminal Lance

Ice hockey, track, skiing, snowboarding, swimming, and baseball before the marines, mma during, rock climbing, mountaineering, and kayaking since the marines, and then the marines.

----------


## Terminal Lance

> A shitty diet will eventually catch up to you.  You're probably going to have to change that as you get older to continue to have effective workouts.


Don't listen to him.  He's obsessed with salads and the worst thing he eats and he consumes like phenomenal amounts of is buffalo wings.

----------


## The XL

> Don't listen to him.  He's obsessed with salads and the worst thing he eats and he consumes like phenomenal amounts of is buffalo wings.


Lol, that sounds exactly like me.

----------


## Terminal Lance

I have trouble putting on the weight I want to put on.  My frame is too long.  If I could put on another 20 lbs I'd look exactly like I want.

----------


## Network

Was a relief pitcher and starting 3rd baseman on varsity as a freshman in HS. Backup 3rd baseman ratted that I was getting rowdy outside of the school/sports confine during sophmore year.  Me and coach had an irreversible disagreement in that conversation.  Games Over.

I enjoy softball for the elderly now.  lmao

----------

The XL (09-13-2013)

----------


## The XL

This is more weightlifting than sport, but has anyone else set a personal record in a lift, just to be a rep off or a few pounds off when trying the same exercise a week after?  Just happened to me today.

Fack.

----------


## Terminal Lance

Not sure what you mean.  I try to set new personal records all the time.

----------


## The XL

> Not sure what you mean.  I try to set new personal records all the time.


Meaning, for instance, you hit a new personal record on the bench press, be it reps or weight, just to be a little off the next time you hit that exercise.

I've been on a roll recently, but took a small step back today.  Maybe I'm a little overtrained.

----------


## Network

> This is more weightlifting than sport, but has anyone else set a personal record in a lift, just to be a rep off or a few pounds off when trying the same exercise a week after?  Just happened to me today.
> 
> Fack.



Have never wanted to join a gym, I just run the block and mess around with dumbbells to keep myself toned to a decent degree.

I maxed out at 225 bench as a sophomore at 5'10" 170, and then I was blackballed from the HS gym.  lol.  I had to do a serious back bridge to get that 225 max.

----------


## The XL

225 at 170 as a 15 or 16 year old is pretty damn good.  You probably had solid lifting potential.

----------


## Network

> 225 at 170 as a 15 or 16 year old is pretty damn good.  You probably had solid lifting potential.



Always had an athletic build and was strong for my size.  I'm sure that 225 would not have counted at an NFL combine.  I basically boosted it up with all of my potential contorted strenf.

I didn't play football in high school because we had baseball practice in August. I wish I had.  But this all seems like ancient history now.

----------


## Terminal Lance

> Meaning, for instance, you hit a new personal record on the bench press, be it reps or weight, just to be a little off the next time you hit that exercise.
> 
> I've been on a roll recently, but took a small step back today.  Maybe I'm a little overtrained.


Oh. Yeh.  I see what you mean.  Yeh.  When that happens I take a week off.

----------


## The XL

> Oh. Yeh.  I see what you mean.  Yeh.  When that happens I take a week off.


I think I might do that.  That coupled with the fact that I hurt my damn back doing squats the other day.

It's been a rough week.  Maybe I'm getting old.

----------


## The XL

> Always had an athletic build and was strong for my size.  I'm sure that 225 would not have counted at an NFL combine.  I basically boosted it up with all of my potential contorted strenf.
> 
> I didn't play football in high school because we had baseball practice in August. I wish I had.  But this all seems like ancient history now.


The combine actually tests 225 bench for reps.  So, you'd have knocked back at least one rep on the NFL combine.

The NBA combine tests reps at 185.

----------


## Network

My backup 3rd baseman may or may not be dead...

How old are now, XL?  25?

I haven't felt the 30 decline heading towards 32, but I've never blown a knee or had a concussion.  I only have 1 bullet wound. lol

----------


## The XL

> My backup 3rd baseman may or may not be dead...
> 
> How old are now, XL?  25?
> 
> I haven't felt the 30 decline heading towards 32, but I've never blown a knee or had a concussion.  I only have 1 bullet wound. lol


Gonna be 25 in a couple of weeks.  But I've been lifting since 13, and doing martial arts since 15, so I have a decent amount of wear and tear for someone my age.

----------

Network (09-13-2013)

----------


## Network

> Gonna be 25 in a couple of weeks.


Happy Early Birthday, Brother Bimmy.

Nintendo and Double Dragon in the mail.  Know what game I really remember growing up?  _Streets of Rage_ on Sega Genesis. Double Dragon was in '87 and I was 5yo.

----------

Terminal Lance (09-13-2013),The XL (09-13-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Happy Early Birthday, Brother Bimmy.
> 
> Nintendo and Double Dragon in the mail.  Know what game I really remember growing up?  _Streets of Rage_ on Sega Genesis. Double Dragon was in '87 and I was 5yo.


I was playing Street Fighter 2 and Mortal Kombat when I was like 6-7.  I remember being 7 playing Mortal Kombat 3 at Fudruckers against this older kid, I guess he was like 16-18 or something.  I was good for my age, but suffice to say, he beat my ass badly and I started to cry.  He had no idea what to do at that point.

Lmfao.  Good times.

----------

Network (09-13-2013)

----------


## Terminal Lance

> I was playing Street Fighter 2 and Mortal Kombat when I was like 6-7.  I remember being 7 playing Mortal Kombat 3 at Fudruckers against this older kid, I guess he was like 16-18 or something.  I was good for my age, but suffice to say, he beat my ass badly and I started to cry.  He had no idea what to do at that point.
> 
> Lmfao.  Good times.


Mortal Kombat.  Wow.  Between that and TMNT I don't think I ever left the den.

----------


## Network

> I was playing Street Fighter 2 and Mortal Kombat when I was like 6-7.  I remember being 7 playing Mortal Kombat 3 at Fudruckers against this older kid, I guess he was like 16-18 or something.  I was good for my age, but suffice to say, he beat my ass badly and I started to cry.  He had no idea what to do at that point.
> 
> Lmfao.  Good times.


*
Get over here!

*Scorpion's the Mack Daddy.  Silly Japanese, pedobearing Scorpion.

----------


## The XL

I used to spam Scorpions get over here and Sub Zeros freeze attack and follow it with an uppercut.  My 6 year old self thought that was elite, high level shit.

----------


## Terminal Lance

> I used to spam Scorpions get over here and Sub Zeros freeze attack and follow it with an uppercut.  My 6 year old self thought that was elite, high level shit.


right on, right on.

----------


## liberal_hack

In college I was so good at 12 ounce curls that I moved to 16 ounce curls.

Sports accomplishments

I screwed up my left knee and also got knocked out going for a header during my soccer playing days.

Is making 3 different women squeal with delight on the same night considered a sporting accomplishment? (I left big tips to 3 different waitresses)

----------

usfan (09-17-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> In college I was so good at 12 ounce curls that I moved to 16 ounce curls.
> 
> Sports accomplishments
> 
> I screwed up my left knee and also got knocked out going for a header during my soccer playing days.
> 
> Is making 3 different women squeal with delight on the same night considered a sporting accomplishment? (I left big tips to 3 different waitresses)


That's what the nudist leper said to the waitress, "Keep the tip!"

----------


## Paperback Writer

I played football right up until Uni and I've joined a recreational team here.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I played football right up until Uni and I've joined a recreational team here.


Are you  talking about soccer?

----------


## usfan

> Are you  talking about soccer?


Of course!  The silly brits don't know how to label anything... they think cookies are biscuits, diapers are nappies, & the trunk of the car is the boot.   :Laughing7: 

You give a red blooded american some biscuits, & he'll pour sausage gravy over it for breakfast!   :Big Grin:

----------

liberal_hack (09-18-2013),Roadmaster (09-18-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

For all you baseball fans I have an official 1991-1992 champions ball signed by chipper jones he put 10 in his name, tom glaming not sure of the spelling and looks like a B@@ coy. Don't understand the handwriting so yall may know who they are all on one ball at the game. I sent him down to get autographs. I have heard of the name Chipper but really don't follow baseball anymore. Any men know who these may be? It's up taken care of, don't plan on selling it but was just wondering.

----------

